# Tripplej Game Room / Home Theater



## tripplej

Hi guys,

I finally upgraded my home theater system after 13 long years! 

I initially had a Denon Receiver, Mitsubishi 55 inch Rear Pro TV, Toshiba DVD player (later replaced by Sony VCR/DVD Recorder RDR-VXD655), 5 Paradigm floor standing speakers + sub, Sony CD player, Sony Tape Deck and a bunch of other things I forgot now..

All have been donated to various charities except for the Mitsubishi TV which we will still use.. (moved to guest bedroom where the kids will make use of it).

In order for me to get the upgrade done and get my wife's blessing (WAF), I had to compromise a bit..

No floor standing speakers for the new 7 speakers so I had to go with in ceiling speakers. I am still using Paradigm but this time 7 in ceiling speakers + 2 subs. The 2 subs are floor standing but they are small and will be in the corners.

Furthermore, no TV in the living room so we are going to put the new 75 inch Samsung TV in the game room.
(The living room is now a conversation place where the TV will not distract -- or something to that affect)

The game room is a big rectangle 29' x 14'

Currently the room is being used as a "game room".. I have a pool table and a poker table.

To make it mix use so to speak to accommodate the "home theater" aspect, I will use the poker table chairs for seating.

I know not ideal but compromise was needed.

On one end (far left) will be the audio rack and the other side (far right) will be the tv hanging on the wall.

My audio rack is Bello AR-880 which was purchased 13 years ago when I did my first home theater.

The first picture attached is the rack.









Remotes, etc. on the top shelf.
PS4 on the second shelf
Oppo Blu Ray Player on third shelf
NAD T-777 Home Theater Receiver on fourth shelf
Panamax Surge Protection for all the equipment on fifth shelf.

The second picture attached is the side view of the tv.(Samsung UN75F8000 LED TV)









The third picture attached is the back view of the game room / home theater room









The fourth picture attached is the view of the sitting area. I have to use the poker table chairs.









Finally, the view of the tv (front) when sitting on the chair.









I have Paradigm 7.2 speakers. (2 subs and 7 in ceiling speakers).


----------



## dougc

Pool table?! I'm jealous. The game room looks really nice and way to go with the WAF.


----------



## tripplej

Thanks for the compliments. Yes, the pool (billiard) table is the one item in the house all guests play with..  even the ladies. 

It is over 10 years old but build like a rock. The guys who installed it brought it up in parts and they were at the house for half the day. Lot of work to put it all together.

and yes, making the wife happy was necessary to have the green light for the upgrade.. And to be honest, having floor speakers would have not been good anyways.. Just don't have the space.


----------



## B- one

Looks like a very fun space! How do you like the tv? I was torn between that set and the f-8500 we went plasma but 64" took awhile to get use to after our 73" Mitsubishi dlp went down.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Hey Joe!

Way to go on updating your system and thanks for sharing the pics! I have a very similar Bell'O "audio tower" but in the silver finish, not black/pewter as yours, for my two-channel system...:T

Boy, I'm really screen envious now...nice work on the hanging! How do you like the NAD receiver?

Did you get a hold of any of the reference quality DVDs or Blu-rays we discussed? 

Good job, my friend! :T


----------



## tripplej

B- one said:


> Looks like a very fun space! How do you like the tv? I was torn between that set and the f-8500 we went plasma but 64" took awhile to get use to after our 73" Mitsubishi dlp went down.


I always liked LED so plasma for me was not in the picture.

I was debating between the 65 in and the 75 in but thought to go bigger so went with the 75 in. 

I really like the tv. I only messed with a few settings so far but so far it is exceeding my expectations.

I came from a 55 inch so I am still getting used to the 75 in.. :yikes:


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey Joe!
> 
> Way to go on updating your system and thanks for sharing the pics! I have a very similar Bell'O "audio tower" but in the silver finish, not black/pewter as yours, for my two-channel system...:T
> 
> Boy, I'm really screen envious now...nice work on the hanging! How do you like the NAD receiver?
> 
> Did you get a hold of any of the reference quality DVDs or Blu-rays we discussed?
> 
> Good job, my friend! :T


Thanks Osage for the compliments. Small world you have the Bell'O as well. I do like their products. 

The NAD receiver is a big box.. It is very good. Lot of power. I am sure I haven't even used 10% of it yet...

I only have a few blu ray's with me .. getting them as time permits.

I did see Lord of the Rings extended version (the first part) and that just blew me away. 

Now my only problem is getting free time to actually sit and watch something.


----------



## ALMFamily

Nicely done mate! I wish I had the space to do a game room - I usually have friends over for board game sessions, and I am running out of places to set us up!

I am sure no one minds the seats at all - they look pretty comfortable to me! Oh, and I am all in...


----------



## tripplej

ALMFamily said:


> Nicely done mate! I wish I had the space to do a game room - I usually have friends over for board game sessions, and I am running out of places to set us up!
> 
> I am sure no one minds the seats at all - they look pretty comfortable to me! Oh, and I am all in...


Thanks for the compliments. Yes, the poker chairs are not ideal but there was no way, I could put a sofa or lazy boy in there. lol. But, to be honest, the chairs are comfortable. You can also lean back a little.. The chairs raise up and down as well.. Overall it is very acceptable.. 

I was lucky enough when I was searching for a house back in 2000 to find a house with a big "game room" that was able to accommodate all my "toys".


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> Thanks Osage for the compliments. Small world you have the Bell'O as well. I do like their products.
> 
> The NAD receiver is a big box.. It is very good. Lot of power. I am sure I haven't even used 10% of it yet...
> 
> I only have a few blu ray's with me .. getting them as time permits.
> 
> I did see Lord of the Rings extended version (the first part) and that just blew me away.
> 
> Now my only problem is getting free time to actually sit and watch something.


Did you consider any of the ones I suggested to you in the PM?


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> Did you consider any of the ones I suggested to you in the PM?


Yes, I will check them out.. Just a matter of getting time!

With the holidays fast approaching and family coming by, just hard to get time to sit and watch. 

But, yes, I will do eventually.


----------



## Osage_Winter

:T

Responded to your PM...


----------



## tripplej

Just to update, wife said she can't sit in the chairs as long as the move goes so over the weekend we ordered a 7 ft sofa set that reclines. We will move the poker table closer to the tv to accommodate. Should be here on Thursday. I was ok with the chairs but the sofa would make it more comfortable.


----------



## tripplej

Hi guys,

Just to update.

We add the sofa where I had the poker chairs. We have enough distance to play pool and have someone sit on the sofa to watch TV.

Attached are some pics.

























The sofa reclines as well so it is very comfortable to watch tv/movies now! 









Most of the time anyways, we will either play pool or watch the TV.. We rarely do both.. So, this works.


----------



## mechman

Nice sofa! :T


----------



## tripplej

mechman said:


> Nice sofa! :T


Thanks. Actually the sofa is very comfortable and I can add a bit too comfortable.. Some folks actually went to sleep while watching a loud movie! lol.. 

Improvement for sure from the poker table chairs!


----------



## Osage_Winter

Looks very comfy, Joe! Thanks for the updated pics!


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> Looks very comfy, Joe! Thanks for the updated pics!


Anytime. Thanks for looking. 

Actually, I never contemplated getting a sofa .. Never even thought of it. But, now, man, it is a God Send! lol..



Good thing I had some savings to get it! (always have extra savings on hand for home theater upgrades)..


----------



## Osage_Winter

Hey, anytime my friend!

Any shots of your TV from the seating position? And how did those NAD AVR speaker settings work out for you?


----------



## cavchameleon

This looks like a very fun 'everything' room!!! Great clean setup, and I love you can play both types of pool (very envious of you for that). We'd love a game room some day (including ping-pong). 

The couch is a great idea. We toyed around a bit also with HT chairs or a couch and decided we could fit more (or more like 'squeeze") people into a couch (got one that is 84" wide, but seating area of 67 inches).

Again, great job!!!


----------



## tripplej

cavchameleon said:


> This looks like a very fun 'everything' room!!! Great clean setup, and I love you can play both types of pool (very envious of you for that). We'd love a game room some day (including ping-pong).
> 
> The couch is a great idea. We toyed around a bit also with HT chairs or a couch and decided we could fit more (or more like 'squeeze") people into a couch (got one that is 84" wide, but seating area of 67 inches).
> 
> Again, great job!!!


Thanks for the compliment. I do have a board that I can put on top of the pool table which then makes it a ping pong table and if I switch it upside down, it is an air hockey table. Although recently we haven't played either. Mostly pool.

yeah, the sofa wasn't on my list when I thought of the upgrade but hey, it works out in the end!


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey, anytime my friend!
> 
> Any shots of your TV from the seating position? And how did those NAD AVR speaker settings work out for you?


I will have to take some pictures.. yes, the speaker settings work perfectly. I greatly appreciate your assistance. In terms of watching movies.. well, now it is just a matter of finding the time which is hard to come by..


----------



## tripplej

tripplej said:


> I will have to take some pictures.. yes, the speaker settings work perfectly. I greatly appreciate your assistance. In terms of watching movies.. well, now it is just a matter of finding the time which is hard to come by..


Hi Osage, here are some snaps while going thru some channels. 


















One is from CBS this morning and the other is for a channel that hasn't started yet.. 

The view is from me on the sofa taken at eye level.


----------



## cavchameleon

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I do have a board that I can put on top of the pool table which then makes it a ping pong table and if I switch it upside down, it is an air hockey table. Although recently we haven't played either. Mostly pool.
> 
> yeah, the sofa wasn't on my list when I thought of the upgrade but hey, it works out in the end!


That's awesome! You're covered on all gaming fronts. We love air hockey also.


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> Hi Osage, here are some snaps while going thru some channels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 45879
> 
> 
> View attachment 45880
> 
> 
> One is from CBS this morning and the other is for a channel that hasn't started yet..
> 
> The view is from me on the sofa taken at eye level.


Boy, does that look like a ridiculously sharp picture on that panel....nice! Thanks for snappin' the pics...

That table in front of your seating area doesn't distract you when watching films? 

Glad the receiver settings worked out for you BTW! Does your system sound more "alive" with the settings I suggested?


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> Boy, does that look like a ridiculously sharp picture on that panel....nice! Thanks for snappin' the pics...
> 
> That table in front of your seating area doesn't distract you when watching films?
> 
> Glad the receiver settings worked out for you BTW! Does your system sound more "alive" with the settings I suggested?


Hi Osage,

The TV is above the poker area so when watching the tv, I don't notice the poker table. And if the lights are off and I am watching at night, the poker table is hidden so to speak.

yes, the settings are great. Funny thing thou on some channels, the vol goes up dramatically.. I have to reduce the vol settings but on other channels it is back to normal. I guess it is the way those channels are.. 

The system does sound alive. Very good. Thanks once again for the recommendations.


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> Hi Osage,
> 
> The TV is above the poker area so when watching the tv, I don't notice the poker table. And if the lights are off and I am watching at night, the poker table is hidden so to speak.
> 
> yes, the settings are great. Funny thing thou on some channels, the vol goes up dramatically.. I have to reduce the vol settings but on other channels it is back to normal. I guess it is the way those channels are..
> 
> The system does sound alive. Very good. Thanks once again for the recommendations.


Glad I could be of assistance, my friend...

You use the receiver to watch TV as well? I mean, you run your cable's audio through it?


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> Glad I could be of assistance, my friend...
> 
> You use the receiver to watch TV as well? I mean, you run your cable's audio through it?


yes, I have one long hdmi cable that goes from the TV to the receiver.

From the receiver, I have hdmi going to the opp as well as the PS4.

Question.

On the TV, I see the below.

Sound - Speaker Settings - External Speakers 

Digital Audio Out - Audio Format - Dolby Digital.

Should it be Dolby Digital? The options are -- PCM, Dolby Digital, DTS Neo 2:5


----------



## NBPk402

tripplej said:


> yes, I have one long hdmi cable that goes from the TV to the receiver.
> 
> From the receiver, I have hdmi going to the opp as well as the PS4.
> 
> Question.
> 
> On the TV, I see the below.
> 
> Sound - Speaker Settings - External Speakers
> 
> Digital Audio Out - Audio Format - Dolby Digital.
> 
> Should it be Dolby Digital? The options are -- PCM, Dolby Digital, DTS Neo 2:5


Are you listening to the TV through the TV speakers or through your AV unit? 

This is what I am thinking...
External speakers would mean the audio is going straight to your speakers, and is not going to a AV unit. 

The Digital Audio out is for your AV unit... If you are watching Cable HD channels I would set it to Dolby Digital as that is what most of the TV channels are.


----------



## tripplej

ellisr63 said:


> Are you listening to the TV through the TV speakers or through your AV unit?
> 
> This is what I am thinking...
> External speakers would mean the audio is going straight to your speakers, and is not going to a AV unit.
> 
> The Digital Audio out is for your AV unit... If you are watching Cable HD channels I would set it to Dolby Digital as that is what most of the TV channels are.


Hi. Yes I hear everything from the in ceiling speakers. I control the vol via the receiver. I will leave it as is then. Thanks for the details.

Just to add, for the external speaker section..

On the tv, I see that you can pick external speaker or tv speaker..

Since I want my home theater speakers to come alive, I selected external speakers.


----------



## drummerboy1962

Nice setup mate, that pool table is a real winner and never a dull moment with one of those. Great stuff mate and thanks for dropping by me home theatre thread. :smile:


----------



## tripplej

Thanks for the compliments. My home theater is more of a multi-use home theater. When not watching movies and tv, we can play pool as well as chess and poker. Also, when watching sports, if it gets boring or our team is losing we can always keep the tv on and play pool in the meantime..


----------



## Todd Anderson

Definitely a super sweet space, TrippleJ!


----------



## tripplej

Hi Todd,

This update is for the "Have Your Home Theater or Two-Channel System Featured on Facebook and Twitter" thread.

I apologize up front. My camera taking skills are very poor. Also, I was not able to take a wide angle shot that would be able to take everything from left to right. So, instead, I went ahead and made a collage. I am not sure if this acceptable or not.. If not, don't worry. At least I tried. 

http://i.imgur.com/A3qLf9Xl.jpg


----------



## Todd Anderson

Very cool! Thanks for doing that! If I can't squeeze it into a banner type image, I'll definitely feature the collage image in the feed with links! ;-). Thanks JJJ!


----------

